# Deer target



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

This is probably hard to see. Making a plywood cutout deer for my oldest boy. It will have plexiglass covering the vital areas so that his suction cup darts will stick when he shoots his toy guns at it. Will keep you guys updated


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*cool!*

Better get a "hunting license" Report all Poachers ....just sayin":laughing:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats a cool idea!! Wonder how it will stand up to a Muzzy!?!


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

What's wrong with that deer..it's as stiff as a board......sorry I could not resist the opportunity for the bad joke. Drawing looks good, looking forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

It is a little known fact that in Illinois the elusive 2D deer is in season all year round. This is due mostly to the fact that you can shoot it over and over and it never falls. I've decided to redo some of the drawing on the head (especially the antlers), but then I'm planning to do a rough cut with my jig saw and hopefully I'll be able to get most of it finished up with a combination of the band saw and spindle sanding on my drill press. Hopefully I can keep the baltic birch ply from chipping too badly. Job and family keep me from spending too much time in the shop, but I'll update when I'm able


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ply wood will come apart in the rain.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

hwebb99 said:


> Ply wood will come apart in the rain.


I know. I built a playground in our barn for my boys. The deer will be going in there. Thanks for the concern


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I know your time is limited as you mention but thought I would offer up a quick project idea that you might still have time to make before Christmas for the little deer hunter. I made these a while back for Christmas presents for guys at work....they still talk about them today. Anyway, cheap pine, a couple dollars of craft paint, some eyes and an engraved plate....probably $15 at the most if I remember correctly. Anyway, if interested I'll "shoot" you the the plans. [email protected]. 

And here is the link to my original post. No worries if not interested, just thought I would offer up.....

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/hunting-deer-woodshop-21372/


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> I know your time is limited as you mention but thought I would offer up a quick project idea that you might still have time to make before Christmas for the little deer hunter. I made these a while back for Christmas presents for guys at work....they still talk about them today. Anyway, cheap pine, a couple dollars of craft paint, some eyes and an engraved plate....probably $15 at the most if I remember correctly. Anyway, if interested I'll "shoot" you the the plans. [email protected].
> 
> And here is the link to my original post. No worries if not interested, just thought I would offer up.....
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/hunting-deer-woodshop-21372/



Look for an email from me. I'm definitely interested in making one at some point. Might be a nice little addition to their play area


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's the almost finished product. Just needs a couple of coats of poly, but that's more to help the foam darts stick than for protection since I used outdoor paint. Nonetheless this will be going in the boys' playground in the barn so it will be out of the elements anyway


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Why would you do that to Rudolph at this time of year? Laughing!!!!


----------

